# Camo Dipping my rifle stock



## Mirvin 264 (May 15, 2010)

I have a Remington SPS synthetic stock (standard black)- I am thinking of getting it camo dipped in a Realtree pattern- I live in the LaGrange/Troup county area, so does anyone here know of a place close by that does this process or one that you would recommend that I could ship it to? I would like the process to be as durable as possible- Any suggestions? Thanks for any help!


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 15, 2010)

Camo-Solutions! Don is a great guy and he does great work!

http://camo-solutions.com/


----------



## SCPO (May 15, 2010)

try durocoat in columbus. that's not far from you. search on here and you should be able to fin there contact info


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (May 15, 2010)

If you're set on Realtree you're stuck with DuraCoat of Columbus.  The pattern for Realtree is copyrighted and licenses are limited.  The guy in Arkansas does Mossy Oak and others.  DuraCoat seems to be cheaper.


----------



## camoman1 (May 18, 2010)

camoyourgun.com   
no realtree   we have mossy oak and all the other patterns .


----------



## FritzMichaels (May 20, 2010)

Mirvin 264 said:


> I have a Remington SPS synthetic stock (standard black)- I am thinking of getting it camo dipped in a Realtree pattern- I live in the LaGrange/Troup county area, so does anyone here know of a place close by that does this process or one that you would recommend that I could ship it to? I would like the process to be as durable as possible- Any suggestions? Thanks for any help!



   you can buy a new rifle in camo for $100 more than what you'll pay to camo dip...  for another $100 you'll have 2 guns...         just a thought.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 20, 2010)

Do it your self with spray paint.  Some people dont like the idea but its cheap and gets the job done.  And if you are set to get it off you always can


----------



## mike bell (May 20, 2010)

camoyourgun.com ! 

Chad can hook you up with Gods country camo.   looks very simular to realtrunk.


----------

